# Alternative for Gilmour Pattern Master?



## mylemonx (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi all!
I have the Gilmour Pattern Master that I use for irrigation. I love how you can adjust the different spray lengths at different angles due to my irregular shaped yards.

I find myself in needing to buy one more, but unfortunately, it seems to be sold out everywhere in Canada. I was wondering if you guys have suggestions for alternatives.

Thanks!


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

They have them on amazon.ca but last I saw its 49$...seems expensive for all plastic. Was even higher earlier in the summer so maybe it's what they cost?

I found this 'Ray Padula' copy for $20 if you have one near you or +shipping. Seems to be a Walmart brand(?). 
https://www.factorydirect.ca/ray-padula-smart-spray-pulsating-sprinkler-5800sqft


----------



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

The ray padula one is a piece…..I had it for literally 30 mins and then it broke and took it back lol.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

CDR said:


> The ray padula one is a piece…..I had it for literally 30 mins and then it broke and took it back lol.


I was wondering. Less than half the cost. Is it coming from the "good" Chinese factory or the "not good" one lol.


----------

